# iPhone Data Usage?



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

While getting an average number for data transfered may be hard, can people please post their expediences with data usage. I don't expect that I will watch you tube videos on my phone but will mostly be surfing the net, checking mail, using google maps. Is there any data out there as to how much those activities consume in data transferred?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, according to the Times-Colonist (quoting Rogers):

Canadian iPhone plan to start at $60 per month

"Rogers said this amount will allow a person the transmit up to 200,000 text e-mails or 3,100 web pages or 1,360 photo attachments."

While that doesn't address watching YouTube, it *is* a data point.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Perhaps ender78 is interested in real world usage.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Perhaps ender78 is interested in real world usage.


Pity that's not what he asked. Oh well.

I'm not defending the plan, but I confess I'm not quite clear on what the big problem is (apart from lack of caller ID, that is!). The plan, at least as I understand it, is not wildly worse than the US plan. I mean, the three-year contract sucks, but three-year contracts are the norm here. Compared to what people are paying now for data and voice, the iPhone plan seems like an improvement, and within shouting distance of the US plans.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

chas_m said:


> Pity that's not what he asked. Oh well.


Yes, it was, in part--an important part, it seems. The OP meant for people to "post their expe(r)iences."



ender78 said:


> *While getting an average number for data transfered may be hard, can people please post their expediences with data usage.* I don't expect that I will watch you tube videos on my phone but will mostly be surfing the net, checking mail, using google maps. Is there any data out there as to how much those activities consume in data transferred?


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

chas_m said:


> Compared to what people are paying now for data and voice, the iPhone plan seems like an improvement, and within shouting distance of the US plans.


AT&T is unlimited - Rogers is limited. Regardless of what the limit is, USA gives you *infinitely* more data for a similar price. That is not what I call "within shouting distance".


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

I would like to hear about real world data usage. It's hard to pick a plan for data usage having never had any data plan on a phone before. Who looks at their web surfing usage at home....


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I have a Windows Mobile device with unlimited data on Telus and I typically use 80-100MB.


----------



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

I bought my iPhone in Bangkok and used it for about 6 months before I came back to Canada and my average data usage was far less than 50MB per month. I would mainly use the phone to check email, google maps and browse the web. Granted I was on Edge so my usage may be higher with 3G but honestly I was no where near 400MB.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Yes, it was, in part--an important part, it seems. The OP meant for people to "post their expe(r)iences."


And that would be ... all those people who are currently using 3G iPhones??

Do you see what I'm getting at yet??


----------



## ApplePie (Feb 28, 2007)

chas_m said:


> And that would be ... all those people who are currently using 3G iPhones??
> 
> Do you see what I'm getting at yet??


No, only you don't get it.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

jasonwood said:


> AT&T is unlimited - Rogers is limited. Regardless of what the limit is, USA gives you *infinitely* more data for a similar price. That is not what I call "within shouting distance".


Well, the problem with that is that you're simply wrong.

Do you have a US plan for the iPhone from AT&T? I do.

Do you have a wife that works for AT&T's iPhone division? I do.

I assure you that "unlimited" is a marketing term, not a guarantee.

AT&T uses a "soft cap" system to reduce abuse, but they DO have a ceiling. It's called "unlimited" because that soft cap is pretty high -- I'm sure it's higher than Rogers -- but if you seriously believe for one second that when a corporation says "unlimited" they mean "without limits," then you probably also believe that an "all you can eat" restaurant will stay open for 48 hours straight if you keep eating.


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

A friend showed me the data transfer log for the month once. He used almost 500 MB on edge. Lucky he has the old unlimited Fido plan.


----------



## ApplePie (Feb 28, 2007)

chas_m said:


> Well, the problem with that is that you're simply wrong.
> 
> Do you have a US plan for the iPhone from AT&T? I do.
> 
> ...


You've been brainwashed by marketing.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

chas_m said:


> I assure you that "unlimited" is a marketing term, not a guarantee.
> 
> AT&T uses a "soft cap" system to reduce abuse, but they DO have a ceiling. It's called "unlimited" because that soft cap is pretty high -- I'm sure it's higher than Rogers -- but if you seriously believe for one second that when a corporation says "unlimited" they mean "without limits," then you probably also believe that an "all you can eat" restaurant will stay open for 48 hours straight if you keep eating.


This is still a much better system then what Robbers wants to implement

No one has really gone into the pricing for overages. First 60M of overages are charged at $0.50 per MB.

$60 Plan = 400 MB
$30 Extra = 60 MB
$30 Extra = Each Extra GB

I don't even have a problem with paying $30 a gig [would love it to be free but hey]. The 50 cent charge for the first 60MB of overage is nothing short of gouging !


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

While I can understand people's frustration if they compare to the US prices, I'm getting a little tired of seeing all this complaining. Can't we keep the complaining and arguing to one simple thread? If you really hate the plans so much, don't get it. The simple fact is if Apple agreed to it, it's likely because they have a numbers to back it. They would know if 400MB is enough, and that number popped up likely because 90% of the AT&T users are under 400MB.

How about some real-world numbers?

I just signed up for the 300MB plan myself, and I'm averaging 2-3MB a day. That's checking 2 IMAP email accounts with mail (about 5 times a day), checking a hotmail account on the web about 8-9 times a day, using Google Maps a couple of times a day, and some light surfing (imdb).

So my suggestion? Why doesn't everyone just chill and see what the real numbers are before getting all upset.

A7


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

a7mc said:


> How about some real-world numbers?
> 
> I just signed up for the 300MB plan myself, and I'm averaging 2-3MB a day. That's checking 2 IMAP email accounts with mail (about 5 times a day), checking a hotmail account on the web about 8-9 times a day, using Google Maps a couple of times a day, and some light surfing (imdb).
> 
> ...


That's what he was asking for is some numbers to gauge what his usage would be. Most people seem to be well under the 400MB limit but the cost is just not worth it to me.


----------



## snowmen (Jan 20, 2006)

CaptainCode said:


> That's what he was asking for is some numbers to gauge what his usage would be. Most people seem to be well under the 400MB limit but the cost is just not worth it to me.


If people seem to be well under the 400MB, why can't Rogers give out something like... $60 for 500MB, $100 for unlimited...

Really, many people will go for $100 just because they're not sure...

But seems like now many people will only want to pay for $60.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

Just because they can is my guess. If the plan came to around $60 total I'd be more for it and if it included the caller ID along with that.


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

Get one of the cheaper plan to start with. Likely your usage will be higher for the first month or so as the iPhone will be a 'new toy' If after a month or 2 you see your usage to be above this plan, increase your plan with Rogers.

Unless they have recently changed their ways, others will correct me quickly here, Rogers only locks you into a contract not a package, you can switch up and down in the packages.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

What I'm more concerned about is the increased network activity that will happen once the AppStore opens up with the other applications then available - will that make the present 400MB limit even remotely viable anymore? (I don't think we can really know until a couple months from now)

Looking closer at my usage on my iPod touch I'm guessing I would be coming in at 500MB of data or so but without having an iPhone it's getting harder to tell. Definitely one of the most popular programs here in Canada would be a program to keep track of how much bandwidth you've used that month.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

a7mc said:


> While I can understand people's frustration if they compare to the US prices, I'm getting a little tired of seeing all this complaining. Can't we keep the complaining and arguing to one simple thread? If you really hate the plans so much, don't get it. The simple fact is if Apple agreed to it, it's likely because they have a numbers to back it. They would know if 400MB is enough, and that number popped up likely because 90% of the AT&T users are under 400MB.
> 
> How about some real-world numbers?
> 
> ...


Ok, one suggestion keeps being made on ehMac.ca. If you don't like the iPhone data rates, don't complain and/or don't get the iPhone. 

Here's my suggestion: if you don't like people complaining about the absurd rates, don't venture into any Canadian iPhone discussion threads for the next several months. Its a much more viable option than trying to quell people's extreme disappointment. 

If you use your phone for checking email and a few Google maps a couple times a day, good for you. 

Many more people are excited about the built-in camera and sharing photos via Mobile Me, downloading photos, downloading songs from iTunes downloading large applications from the App store, running programs with constant data connection like GPS etc... and don't want to have to worry about how much data they've used towards the end of the month.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

a7mc said:


> While I can understand people's frustration if they compare to the US prices, I'm getting a little tired of seeing all this complaining. Can't we keep the complaining and arguing to one simple thread? If you really hate the plans so much, don't get it. The simple fact is if Apple agreed to it, it's likely because they have a numbers to back it. They would know if 400MB is enough, and that number popped up likely because 90% of the AT&T users are under 400MB.
> 
> How about some real-world numbers?
> 
> ...


The problem here is this. Apple and Rogers are basing their figures most likely on all RIM devices and what their customers have used over the years in data mileage. Comparing apples and oranges?

How many people here own a cell phone that has a 3.5 inch screen and uses a Safari web browser on it? How many of you are restricted to how you can surf on your cell phone with the DATA USAGE you use today? Is it because the screen and surfing TRULY SUCKS on your device that you limit the usage? I can't stand surfing on my cell phone, let alone use 400MB worth of data on it, but when you give me an iPhone and let me do what it can do, I will be a lot closer to 400MB or more per month. The point is, most people without an iPhone right now, have no idea what it's like to surf the net a lot on their cell phone as it's a big pain in the ass to do so. Those that have the iPhone and are only using very small data usage are not utilizing the device that much.

As soon as that App Store opens up, data usage will rise for those that actually purchase or download those wanted and needed apps. Right now, I can bet you that not a lot of young people own the iPhone 1st gen. Give the 3G iPhone to 100 teens and see where their data usage is in a few months time, not telling them how much data they can use upfront. They will be the real users and testers of these plans, now that the iPhone is at a great price point for purchase.

Time will tell, we here in Canada log more internet hours per capita then our friends in the US. Why would it be any different now with the iPhone and its capabilities and price point? Once word gets out to many young people, data usage will rise, this will happen.


----------



## CamCanola (Jan 26, 2004)

Thank you mayor!

"Here's my suggestion: if you don't like people complaining about the absurd rates, don't venture into any Canadian iPhone discussion threads for the next several months. Its a much more viable option than trying to quell people's extreme disappointment. "

I like this solution much better than every other post complaining about the complainers. You can't knock whining without whining yourself, you bunch of whiners - see, I just did it myself...


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

I tell you what. We'll stop complaining about the complainers, when the complainers recognize our opinion as just as valid as yours and not a complaint against you.

When I post that I think the Rogers' plans are reasonably priced, don't go starting threads that say "Who is going to bend over and let Rogers rape you?" Posts like that are a direct personal insult to those that don't happen agree with you.

When those of us offer up reasons why the plan is adequate, how about explaining why you would want to or even have the time to exceed the limit, rather than personal insults. Someone in this thread offered up real world information from AT&T that showed most people do not go over 400MB, and the counter argument was "You are brainwashed by marketing." Instead you could have said "good point, but my needs exceed the average because..."

Quite frankly, the people who are complaining here are being ignored by Rogers because they aren't coming up with an argument better than "gimme gimme gimme!"


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

jasonwood said:


> AT&T is unlimited - Rogers is limited. Regardless of what the limit is, USA gives you *infinitely* more data for a similar price.


Uhm... that fact is not relevant if you don't reach the limit. Please try to understand that not everyone is going to exceed the limit.


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

I used to use a BlackBerry for email. Only used around 1 Mb of data a month for quite a bit of email. The BlackBerry compresses it's data very well, unlike the iPhone. I didn't use the web browsing on my BlackBerry - useless.

My iPhone (discarded the BlackBerry) uses about 150-200 Mb of data a month. Lots of email, multiple daily weather/stock checks, web browsing averaging <5 pages a day. Perhaps once a week Maps, infrequent YouTube.

This may guide your potential use.

That's why I think 400 Mb data a month is plenty for most users. Too bad the phone plan for that level is anemic. You would have to go to the next level for decent phone allowance, plus 700 Mb of data, which is plenty.

Rogers just announced new data plans:

$30 for 300 Mb. I used to use the $65 for 1 Gb plan. Since my usage is under 200 Mb a month, this suits me fine. Just signed up.

They also have a $50 Flex Rate plan. I would have to get verification on this, but I believe it is $50 for first 500 Mb, going up to $65 for 1 Gb, and it continues on. I'm not absolutely sure of the data limits, but it is similar pricing for the previous 1 Gb data plan.

Everyone in my family is using an iPhone now, they all love it. I was recently speaking to my Rogers agent, he said people aren't asking about pricing, they just want it when it is available - and not just one, but two or three for members of their family. This will sell well for Apple/Rogers despite the lack of unlimited data plans.

For $30 for 300 Mb, luckily that works for me.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

Is that plan on EDGE?($30 for 300MB) I wonder if that could be used for the old iPhones or not. I bought my plan originally with a Motorola phone and put that SIM into my iPhone so who knows what they actually think I have. Yeah I know they can check by IMEI but the customer service agents might not have that available to them.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

hayesk said:


> I tell you what. We'll stop complaining about the complainers, when the complainers recognize our opinion as just as valid as yours and not a complaint against you.


x2!!!!

The Americans are living in an unsustainable economy right now and have been for the past umpteen years. Why the heck do we want to mimic them?? Cell phone bills are the least of my worries.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

I did some calculations of how much data it uses for different functions on edge here
How much data does the iPhone use? | Canadian iPhone User - iPhoneUser.ca
that being said it will pobably be different on 3G and you are likely to do a lot more on 3G since it is way faster. Also, if you are using mobileme, you data usage will also probably go way up.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

CaptainCode said:


> Is that plan on EDGE?($30 for 300MB) I wonder if that could be used for the old iPhones or not. I bought my plan originally with a Motorola phone and put that SIM into my iPhone so who knows what they actually think I have. Yeah I know they can check by IMEI but the customer service agents might not have that available to them.


That plan can be used on any phone including old unlocked iPhones.


----------

